# Hello. Devin in Florida, United States



## WillaBerry (Mar 8, 2019)

I have been driven to raise Mice to the interesting Genetic ability they have in producing young and with short Gestation. I do have some Pet Pacman frogs, but the Mice just instantly exploded an Interest with the Crazy amount of Variations. I'm in love with Satins and Reds the Most. I'm working on large colony breeding some newer ones and decided what set up I want to use to raise a mass amount of Variations. I guess you could say that I have a bit of an Obsession. I used to raise Chihuahuas and LOVED All the colors/variety. I parted with them years ago so the Mice have been an interesting mix. I hope to learn a lot of information on breeding and identification of Mice colors. 
Thanks, Devin


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Mice are easily addictive once you delve into the pick & mix colours. Welcome amongst us


----------

